

This MIT 3D Shape-Shifting Project Called Inform Will Blow Your Mind - espeed
http://memolition.com/2013/11/24/this-mit-3d-shape-shifting-project-called-inform-will-blow-your-mind/

======
daltonlp
_This technology is so jaw dropping, ten years ago these MIT students would’ve
been looked at as aliens, 20 years ago, burned at the steak._

My goodness, what grammatically challenged linkbait!

~~~
gngeal
"Gramatically challenged?" Where exactly?

------
RokStdy
I think in future versions it'd be amazing to get the size of each 'pixle'
down a bit and maybe embed an RGB LED so you don't need overhead projection.

The demo video is really amazingly cool.

------
tsenkov
Judging by the huge volume of the prototype, I guess this is far from prime
time. I guess the DPI should get a lot higher in order to get some real user
attention (and usability).

------
indubitably
This does not blow my mind.

